# Holiday decorations.



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Just finished and delivered holiday votive candle bases to a local candle shop for Christmas sales.
Made using premium MDF. Painted with Enamel colors. I'll probably switch to a lacquer finish for the next run.
Enamel takes too long to cure. I wasn't really pleased with the look of the finish even though the candle shop was happy.
They sold several pieces the day after delivery.
Originally tried using MDF LIGHT but it was extremely labor intensive to get the edges sealed to stop the finish from soaking in even after repeated applications of a sealer.
There are several other holiday designs I'm working with. I'll post them after I finish the prototyping.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Jim I agree MDF edges are a pain to seal. Those are nice and I bet you will sell a lot of them between now and Christmas.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Those are nifty and I see why the candle shop likes them. Being of 100 percent French ancestry, I'm particularly partial to anything that says Noel.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

hawkeye10 said:


> Jim I agree MDF edges are a pain to seal. Those are nice and I bet you will sell a lot of them between now and Christmas.


Thanks, that's what we are hoping for.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

```

```



DesertRatTom said:


> Those are nifty and I see why the candle shop likes them. Being of 100 percent French ancestry, I'm particularly partial to anything that says Noel.


Thanks Tom, I also have a very small amount of French in me via French Canadian! Not sure if it is a good thing or not considering there is also Sicilian, Irish and German included. LOL


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

hawkeye10 said:


> Jim I agree MDF edges are a pain to seal. Those are nice and I bet you will sell a lot of them between now and Christmas.


Since I switched to the Premium MDF (softwood) sealing the edges is considerably faster and easier. Well worth the extra money paid.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

subtleaccents said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Thanks Tom, I also have a very small amount of French in me via French Canadian! Not sure if it is a good thing or not considering there is also Sicilian, Irish and German included. LOL


:laugh2: :laugh2: Jim with all your ancestry you could start a war with your self.

PS- No I have not been drinking.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

I just received a request for a Christmas table decoration. I found a picture on one of the vetric emails. I didn't know how big/small it was so I winged it.
Made it about 19 " long.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice job Jim . I have never had success with painting the sides of MDF . I’ve had to smear wood filler on the sides and then sand . 
But in this case that’s near impossible.
Would be nice if a guy could spray some kind of sealer or clear lacquer to make life easier


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Using the premium MDF has made finishing the edges much easier to seal.
I have used both Sherwin Williams high solids lacquer sealer or PVA glue thinned with water wit good success .
Kiltz 123 primer under Rustoleum spray paint coats real well. I think lacquer spray would be faster and easier but the fire hazard makes me abstain.


----------

